# Chrome and XP HIMEM login problems



## xpylonracer (Nov 24, 2014)

For the past few days I have experienced loggin in problems on this site, other sites work fine. 

I haven't forgot my details so that's not the problem.
I am now informed to login with Facebook details and if I do so all my profile details are sent to the HIMEM site.

When I access from my laptop using Chrome and Vista all works OK.

Any help and advice much appreciated.

Rgds, Emgee


----------

